
Ask HN: How to market this sync platform? - clippyhub
Hello there,
I have just lunched an OSX utility called SharedClipboard that solved my problems when copy and pasting during editing or coding between computers.
Other solutions didn&#x27;t really work for me as I needed something really fast and also for small files without the need of a storage solution like Dropbox.
I know there are other competitors but they don&#x27;t focus on the clipboard specifically.
In my pipeline there is also a windows desktop application and mobile apps .
I am wondering what sort of marketing strategy I should adopt to encourage usage .
Any help is appreciated.<p>App store link:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;sharedclipboard&#x2F;id1061461813?mt=12
======
brudgers
Open source and provide value add services that are worth paying for when the
app is used in a business setting but matter little for individual users?

A common problem with marketing many software products is that they fall into
the category of things that aren't worth paying for if I paid for them all. I
mean if I pay $10 for every little utility, suddenly I am spending $1000 for
my 100 utilities and so I am better served by a habit of not paying for any of
them.

Good luck.

~~~
clippyhub
Hello, thanks for the comment, I totally get the Freemium business model and
the current app is free . There will be no point for me to make it open source
( I don't think anybody will really do anything with it) but maybe add the
ability to load plugins. So for instance I am going to write one for PasteBin.
My question is more about how do I find the users like me that will find it
useful mostly developers, editors and similar profiles. Should I start
spending money on google adwords for instance? Should I start by talking about
it on forums?

~~~
brudgers
My suggestion to open source is based on the idea that for other developers to
be like in regard to the app, those developers need to be able to:

1\. Control the stack (same as you)

2\. Extend the application to meet their needs (same as you)

